# Safety recall: ALL Thompson Center Venture Rifles



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

TCA Venture Safety Recall - Smith & Wesson



> ALL Thompson Center Venture Rifles manufactured prior to October 28, 2011
> 
> During an internal technical review, Smith & Wesson identified a condition that may exist with the sear supplied with some rifles that would allow the rifle to fire without the trigger being pulled. In the interest of consumer safety, we are initiating this recall to allow for the prompt inspection and, if necessary, the repair of each rifle.
> 
> ...


see link for serial numbers and further information or contact Smith & Wesson directly at 1-800-713-0356

[email protected]


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to un-Stick this thread now, but I'll leave it active so it will show up in any searches on this subject.


----------

